# Problems with Tenant



## pinkyBear (14 Jun 2006)

Hi all,
I am seeking advice regarding a new tennant - basically my partner and I rent a room in our house, and have done so very successfully with a number of tennants over the years. 

However about 1 month ago, a new guy moved in, the initial interview was grand - he appeard to be what we were looking for, however since he has moved in every week there has been something that we have had to bring up.

I feel terrible as a month on, my gut feeling is I think there is a personality clash between me and the new guy, and I am not sure if either myself and my partner completly trust the guy.

To be honest, I would like to start looking for some one else, I have read the site http://www.prtb.ie/licensees.htm and have found it helpful, as there are several areas in which he has breeched, which he has always apologised for, but I am already tired of being the one who has to bring stuff up.

Can any one advise the best way to ask this guy to leave without causing too much conflict, and what is reasonable notice.
Kind Regards,
Pinky


----------



## bogwarrior (14 Jun 2006)

All you can do is bring the issue up with him and give him notice - no point beating around the bush with it.

Reasonable notice is one month - you can't just ask him to leave at once because of a personality clash.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jun 2006)

What rules has he breached and where are these laid down?


----------



## pinkyBear (14 Jun 2006)

He has come in after nights out,  tv blaring all hours on a week day, left front door open, over night.

We're getting some work done on the house, when builders come in to discuss quotes and stuff, he joins in the conversation.

Over all its an accumulation of small things. We have spoken to him about the stuff. As per laying down of rules, we are relatively laid back, and the main rule respect of personal space, and to be responsible. 

I get I don't feel he respects our space and I am not sure if I completely trust him.


----------



## elcato (14 Jun 2006)

Did he sign a lease with these rules laid out ? Did you agree a one or certain fixed term year lease ? If he has signed a lease then they are the terms and conditions both must adhere to. I would not stand for him joining in on the conversation with the builders or leaving the front door open for that matter. I would simply say he has breached the rules and give him notice quite firmly. If he complains then its negotiation time, but you need to show him who's boss. Did he give references when applying ? Do you know where he works ? In order for you to have to upper hand and to have confidence in your firmness you need to be able neutralise any threatening behaviour i.e. currently he knows you may fear some kind of retribution cos he knows where you live. He could also cause grief as he has current access to your house. I'm not trying to spook you here I'm just saying your level of caution in dealing with this has to take these things into account. If this is causing you worry then you need it sorted asap and it looks like your best bet is to get rid. Another (negotiation) solution is to tell him you have a relative coming back and you need his room but you will give him some rent free time to get somewhere else.


----------



## pinkyBear (14 Jun 2006)

Hi elcato,
There was no lease, and no agreed time, as for being spooked, yes those were fears that I already have. Hense I want this to be as conflict free as possible.

Thanks so much for your suggestions, I'll keep them in mind.


----------



## fatmanknows (14 Jun 2006)

If he is living in a room in your house, he is as I would understand it ' only a lodger'. He has therefore little or no rights in 'your home'. You can thus tell him to move on immediately ( in a polite fashion). Don't believe there any formalities necessary with regard to notice etc..


----------



## elcato (14 Jun 2006)

So if there is no lease then you have the right to terminate any time. I would do so immediately but give notice of one month as a gesture. Relative mysteriously returning woiuld be my advice.
Good luck


----------



## delgirl (14 Jun 2006)

Trust your instincts pinkyBear - if he gives you the heebeegeebies, ask him nicely to leave - then change the locks.

Elcato's advice is good - be confident and use the 'relative needs a room' ruse.  Good luck.


----------



## bacchus (14 Jun 2006)

You avail of rent-a-room scheme. As such, there is no rules other than the ground rules that were discussed and hopefully put in writtng before the guy moved in.  PRTB has not involvement in this scheme AFAIK.
It is your home, you don't like the guy, tell him things are not working out, give him notice of 1 week if he pays weekly or one month if he pays monthly, and get an other one. Good luck


----------



## rkeane (14 Jun 2006)

It seems to easy to rent out a room and not expect some sort of personality clash with someone you dont know.  I dont ev en know why people move in witha  couple.  It must be like being isolated in your own living room.  Sure, if you are nervous with him in the house then he has to leave.  But having a personality clahs with a tenant should signify that you are not cut out for sharing your house with strangers.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jun 2006)

A few posts above have suggested or implied that as a rent a room lodger he has no rights. The PRTB link posted by _pinkyBear _above would seem to suggest that this is not the case.


----------



## pinkyBear (15 Jun 2006)

With respect to the below answer.



			
				rkeane said:
			
		

> It seems to easy to rent out a room and not expect some sort of personality clash with someone you dont know. I dont ev en know why people move in witha couple. It must be like being isolated in your own living room. Sure, if you are nervous with him in the house then he has to leave. But having a personality clahs with a tenant should signify that you are not cut out for sharing your house with strangers.


 
We have very sucessfully rented out rooms for over three years, to both male and female licencees (tennant) both short and long term, and we still keep in touch with them as friends.
We have always had respect for their space and have never felt the need or the want to isolate the person to their room, it is very important that in the house, we get on.

But this is kinda different, he has not proven to be very conciderate of us and has in the past left the house unsecured. Front door being left open!

Any way the suggestions have been really helpful, and am working on the exit strategy as I write this..


----------



## elcato (15 Jun 2006)

Feel free to keep us informed of your action and how you got on.


----------



## pinkyBear (15 Jun 2006)

Don't worry, I will do, renting a room is such a common thing to do now, and issues that I mention above are rarely spoken about, we only really hear about the good aspects.
At the end of the day you are letting someone into your home so you do have to be cautious...


----------



## bazzo06 (15 Jun 2006)

Hi elcato,

Be careful my friend, My brother and I use to rent a room out for four years, until we got a tennant who was an inconvenience to say the least, i wont bore you with the problems. When we asked him to leave he asked us for 48 hours to get his stuff together, when we came home from work we found our house trashed, and no sign of him, it took us 3 months to find him, needless to say we dealt with that problem there and then, so its a warning to get them out straight away, your house is your own pride and joy my friend.


----------



## redo (15 Jun 2006)

His name wouldn't be Gavin by any chance?


----------



## elcato (15 Jun 2006)

> Hi elcato,
> 
> Be careful my friend, My brother and I use to rent a room out for four years, until we got a tennant who was an inconvenience to say the least, i wont bore you with the problems. When we asked him to leave he asked us for 48 hours to get his stuff together, when we came home from work we found our house trashed, and no sign of him, it took us 3 months to find him, needless to say we dealt with that problem there and then, so its a warning to get them out straight away, your house is your own pride and joy my friend.


I agree, but a counteract to this would be to know where he worked or who gave the references so you are able to find them and deal with it. My original post to the user pointed this out.


----------



## pinkyBear (15 Jun 2006)

Soory not Gavin And we are lucky I do know where he works, and would have no problems approaching him or his boss if I have problems.

I also found out yesterday, if you were in a really bad situation, and had to remove some one immediatly, you can phone the guards and they can remove the person for tresspassing.

Thank fully I am not in that situation, but it is possible.
Pinky


----------



## dam099 (15 Jun 2006)

pinkyBear said:
			
		

> I also found out yesterday, if you were in a really bad situation, and had to remove some one immediatly, you can phone the guards and they can remove the person for tresspassing.


 
I assume that would be after giving some kind of reasonable notice? A lodger would not be trespassing until after you had asked them to move out.


----------



## Petal (15 Jun 2006)

Hi there, just tell the guy that you're seriously worried about the open front door and safety and that you're not comfortable with his late nights and that it's nothing personal, but that you'd like to get someone who fits in better with your routine. Nothing personal. Unless he's a complete psycho, he should be ok with that.


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Jun 2006)

Hi all,
the deed has been done, I chose the relative route - redundancy and suff!! And gave ample notice. 

With respect to the tresspasasing and the police, yes as an owner you do have that right - I suppose you would only use that if you felt in any in danger (the guy has come home a few night after a "white night", as a result of this I have been increasingly nervous of his behaviour.....)
Any way not long now!!


----------



## JohnnyBoy (19 Jun 2006)

"White night"? what's this?


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Jun 2006)

One evening last week,we had a few friends over and he came back from a night out with friends, and there was powder on his nose!!


----------

